# Fly rod cork question



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a fly rod I love and the cork handle is coming apart. This rod is 25 years old. Is there a way to repair it? I have googled it and cannot find anything.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Probably nothing to do except rebuild the rod; however, I'd check the Rod Room in Orange Beach first.

Bring it by their store and have them take a look.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I will! thanks for the info.


----------

